# Upgrade von Pentium g4560



## Radikalnoob (27. März 2018)

Moin,

ich habe gerade ein Angebot entdeckt, bei dem man beim Elektronikkauf 50 € sparen kann. Mit diesem Angebot würde man den i5 7400 bereits für knapp 100 € und den 7500 für 120 bekommen.

Ich habe bisher mit dem Pentium, der seit über einem Jahr in Nutzung ist, eigentlich keine Probleme gehabt. Habe unter anderem den ersten Total War Warhammer Teil online gezockt. Ich will jedoch zeitnah mit einem Kumpel Ghost Recon Wildlands ballern. GPU ist eine RX480 mit 4gb. 

Da es sich nur um meinen Zweitrechner handelt und ich noch einen anderen PC und ein Notebook habe, die das Game locker stemmen, weiß ich nicht, ob sich das Upgrade lohnt. Die Alternative wäre, die 50 € Ersparnis in eine große SSD zu investieren, da ich dann auf beiden Rechnern 500gb SSD Speicher hätte

Beste Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2018)

Tja, schwer zu sagen. Ein Core i5-7400/7500 wäre je nach Spiel halt schon seine 20% schneller. Das kannst nur Du wissen, ob es Dir das wert ist oder ob die SSD das wichtigere wäre.


----------



## Radikalnoob (27. März 2018)

Ist prinzipiell ein gutes Angebot, aber eine SSD bringt mir momentan mMn mehr.  Außerdem habe ich mich auch ein bisschen in den Pentium verliebt

Vielelicht wirds dann irgendwann ein i7, macht denke ich dann mehr Sinn, und der Performanceboost wird auch merklicher sein


----------

